# When is the best time for willard boils.



## dunstan82 (Aug 19, 2009)

I would really like to get out and catch a couple wipers this year. went a week ago and got out on the water at 6:20. And had no luck finding any boils so I trolled until 9:30 and had no such luck. I have heard the boils are going on, and just needed some info. Thanks. It was windy that day will that affect the boils at all?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hit or miss right now. The boils are only lasting a few seconds when they happen. I had a friend out there on sunday and saw a few small boils but they would not hit anything he threw at them. He is an experienced willard angler too. I have had minimal luck this season on the boils and trolling. You just have to be there and in the right spot when they happen. It has been a strange year for sure.


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Fatbass are you sure about those times?? I think we better go check one day this week just so we can make sure and not be creating false reports. I would hate for a fisherman to go out and have no luck because your post was incorrect. I am willing to take one for the team! Holler at me if you get free time and want to "do research".


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Well like I said I will take one for tha team! Just let me know when and Ill be there!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Dustan,

It has been the weirdest year for fishing boils I can remember. Best thing to do is just get out there and fish. They are not like years past where I would see boils 1/2 the size of football fields erupting for 15 minutes at a time. This year has been the size of a batters box for 15 seconds.
I also have seen more schools of shadlets swimming unmolested than ever before. Funny year at Willard for me. 
I've done so poorly this year that I don't even post after I go, who wants a stinky report?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think its safe to say you have the Wiper fishing down to an exact science, Fatbass! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Im startin to have DT's!!!! When ya wanna help me stops these shakes? And Im not talkin bout kickin the habit either! I wanna feed my habit!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> I think its safe to say you have the Wiper fishing down to an exact science, Fatbass! :mrgreen:


Flyguy you are so wrong and fatbass will agree with me..........Just when you think you have those things figured out they will teach you otherwise........... This year has sucked for me with the wipers... I did catch my biggest one to date but everything that worked last year hasnt worked this year... And the wipers in New Castle must be alot like the ones in Willard because the usual go to lures and trolling techniques are not working this year... saying all that they still are the most fun fish I have ever caught....


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Dang it man, cheatin on me already! I thought we had something special!!! This hurts!! 

(uhhhmmm you know im not very big I dont mind sqeezin in, and wasnt it you that told me I needed to hangout with you and your wife sometime soon?) Just kiddin man, yeah Sunday sounds great if youre not burned out and weather is permittin.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> Flyguy you are so wrong and fatbass will agree with me..........Just when you think you have those things figured out they will teach you otherwise........... This year has sucked for me with the wipers... I did catch my biggest one to date but everything that worked last year hasnt worked this year... And the wipers in New Castle must be alot like the ones in Willard because the usual go to lures and trolling techniques are not working this year... saying all that they still are the most fun fish I have ever caught....


I guess that's why I stick to those river trout... They are as reliable and as predictable as sunrise and sunset! I think I need to freshen up with some new water. I am starting to recognize a lot of the fish my guys have been catching over the past couple of weeks on the middle. At least I have been getting some of my flies back!


----------

